# so devastated



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've just had a call from the clinic with my AMH results. They are only 2.8 (need to be over 20.8 to egg share) I can't believe they are so low and don't know what to do now. I am just sitting here sobbing. It feels like our dream is over.... I really wasn't expecting this at all.


so so sad


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Oh no   

I am so sorry to hear the news


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

hiya hun,

Just wanted to offer you massive    

karen
x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Karen, I thought she must've missed a number off the beginning when she told me my result. She just said, it's really not what we'd expect for your age. 


rach


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish I knew what to say..  Is it treatable i.e. to raise them? Sorry I dont know what AMH stands for. x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,


No, it's not treatable. It stands for Anti-Mullerian Hormone and is basically an indicator of ovarian reserve. Below 2.2 is considered, extremely low/ undetectable fertility.


Going to see clinic about full IVF next week but just very shocked as I assumed all was hunky-dory and it was just mother nature teacvhing me to be patient.


thanks again everyone,


Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck Rach, I hope its positive for you when you go to your appt next week, as always here if you want to chat / vent x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rach, I'm so very very sorry to hear you've had such awful news today about your AMH level. I can understand how you feel, as I've been there myself, and it is truly devastating. Being given such a cold, clinical reason as to why things aren't working is very hard. It's like a slap in the face, and it brings you up sharp against the dream you have of extending your family. Suddenly, rather than just trying and hoping for the best, you suddenly have to face up to the reality that this may be it (although it doesn't mean that there is _no _chance of success), and it is definitely a very real loss, and cause for grieving. 
I'd suggest getting yourself over to the Poor Responders thread on the IVF section, as there are lots of women there with a great deal of knowledge about low AMH and its implications - it's a busy thread, but I found that people were happy to help out when you "arrive" there in a time of crisis/confusion with your new diagnosis. 
Our situation was rather different to yours, in that we only had the clinic route. I don't know what AMH really means in respect of you continuing to try with your KD. I'd always had regular cycles, and had no real reason to suspect that there was any issue with my fertility, although with hindsight, the fact that I had 6 unsuccessful IUIs (and didn't respond very well to drugs stimulation) was probably indicative of already having low-ish AMH, even if I'd never heard of it back in 2005/6 when we were TTC Toby. We were really incredibly lucky to have him at all, and even more so that the IVF worked first time to get him. When I tried again 2+yrs on, I expected to get on fine again with IVF, particularly as my new clinic always start out with max dose hormones (at the time, I had felt that the reason I didn't respond all that well to drugs was because LWC was being a bit conservative with the dosage). It was a massive shock to find that I barely responded at all; I'd had the usual hormone tests (but not AMH at that stage), and everything else was normal. We didn't even proceed to egg collection, as I had, at most, 2 viable follies. We did a double IUI instead for the hell of it (several vials of sibling sperm in the freezer!), but no joy. Then we did the AMH test, and that obviously brought bad news. I had done some research, and wanted to try short protocol IVF (i.e. no down-regging and working in conjunction with your natural cycle, but still with max FSH dosage). The consultant recommended that we didn't bother wasting our money on further IVF, as he thought that we had at most a 10% chance of it working, and probably closer to 5%. But we were determined that we wanted to give it one last shot, as we didn't want to regret not trying another (final) tack. In the event, I responded far far better than anyone expected, and got something like 5 or 6 eggs, and 2 good quality embies. Unfortunately, neither of them took, but at least we had tried. It was hard, but to be honest, I had already done much of my grieving for the "lost" sibling/s already, after the failure of the 1st cycle and the AMH news.
It's very hard to come to terms with the fact that you may well not be able to have another baby/a sibling for your child, and that this hasn't come about through your own choice, but it is something that does get much easier with time. There are still moments of sadness, but equally, there are other times when I am very thankful not to be juggling two!

Do feel free to PM me if you want to


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh Rach, I'm so so sorry you've received this sad news. I really hope you find some helpful advice on the thread that Tamsin suggested. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hi honey

im so so sorry - fwiw a good friend of ours has just had a baby boy with a very low amh and high fsh (15+) but with the right dr and right treatment it's not necessarily the end of the road.

lots of    and love

Lx xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Rach,

I am so sorry to hear your news    I can understand you feeling devestated, as it must have been a big shock to you. 

I hope you get some good advice from others on the boards and at your next consultation. I know when I looked on the poor responders thread when TTC that there were success stories of women with low AMH. Also I know they say it is not treatable, I dont want to give you false hope but wanted to let you know it can increase, as mine increased by 5 taking me from low to average fertility in a year. I dont know how, we questioned this at the timebut got no answers, the only change was I had started to take supplements so not sure if this helped. 

Thinking of you,
Love S x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

So sorry Rach, to hear your sad news today. I really hope you find out something more positive when you see the consultant next week re. IVF. I'll  have my fingers crossed for you. It just seems so unfair


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Rachel I am so sorry to hear that you had disappointing news. My AMH is 0.7 but I expected it low as I am 42, then I explored natural IVF- look into Create's website as it is an option for those with low reserves etc.  Also on the single girls thread there is Bethany whose AMH is 0.3 and she was AI'ing with her KD and had an appt booked for natural IVF and discovered she was pregnant 2 days before her appt.
SO please try and stay positive. Remember many clinics, including ARGC, who are one of the most successful in the UK don't use AMH as a guide at all and don't even run the test on pts, especially if you have not done a cycle of IVF before. What was your FSH and LH?

I really hope that you  find a way and clinic to help you get your dream.

L x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've not had my fsh and lh tested. Mfs just did my amh. Gp has done a gynae referral for us to check tubes to see if there is any point in carrying on with AI. He was great and said if we do go for ivf he'll do all my screening bloods for us. Just feel very lost today... Will pick myself up tomorrow and try and keep positive. Julie has been amazing. At least we have a few avenues to explore. 

Thanks for all the invaluable support!

Just realised I was so devastated I spelt devastated wrong in my title!!!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## BizzE3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Lucky, 

I'm still a newbie to FF, but just wanted to say I think I can understand how you might be feeling.. After going to the initial consultation at the clinic to join the egg sharing programme the initial tests found my AMH is 2.51, they told me the results over the phone last week. It was such a shock. I didn't know the first thing about AMH but when he told me it's in the lowest category and this time next year I won't have any eggs left, I was filled with disbelief! I'm 28 and I hadn't expected there to be a problem like this. 

That said, thank goodness I've found this site. There's a thread for people considering IVF with low AMH, and it is full of sucess stories - ladies with a far lower AMH as well. 
I've had the week from hell trying to come to terms with this and understand the implications, I've been so upset and felt so hopeless. But the more I talk to people the more I realise it is still a new test - there's a lot of conflicting evidence out there about it, and it doesn't mean it's not still possible. The docs aren't always right! 

I hope things start to feel easier for you soon, 
Beth xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Beth,

Thanks for you reply. What a shock eh?! I had a dream last night that when I went to my consultation they said my results were actually 28 and it had been an error... I wish! I will have a look at the other thread when I've put Alex to bed later. 

It must've been such a shock for you too, you just don't expect it do you? Do you have normal periods etc? What's your plan now?

My gp suggested clomid last night. I know this makes you release more eggs at a time, does anyone know if this will 'waste' the eggs I have left?

My consultation next week is now free as I had an email this morning from the clinic saying my results weren't back yet. I then replied saying I'd been upset for 24hrs as I'd been given the results yesterday. She called back and apologised saying she'd missed them and then said my appt next week would be free of charge. Hoping for a plan!

Thanks again,

Rach x


----------



## BizzE3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Rach, 
Yep it's a massive shock eh! I'm trying to get a plan together so I can start feeling more positive, but still trying to get my head round it too. I've been on the pill for years because I have heavy painful periods, but when I've had breaks from the pill my periods weren't regular - should have been a warning sign I guess, but I didn't think anything of it. 

My GP has referred me to gynae for further tests, so I'll see what comes from that - I've not had FSH etc tested yet. The doc at the clinic seemed very positive (suprisingly so based on what I've read!). He says IVF is the only option, but the quality of my eggs should be good given my age. It sounds like as long as I can actually produce enough there is still hope. 

So, the plan now is to choose a clinic to go ahead with ivf... just keen to get things moving. 
Good news about the free consultation, I hope you get something worked out. 
Beth xx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

mine was 3.05 when it was measured and i'd always had clockwork periods so i don't think one necessarily follows from the other. if you do ivf you have to adjust your expectations of how many eggs you're likely to get so you won't be too disappointed when you get to collection. i had no idea of my amh having conceived our first son on our 2nd natural iui. when it wasn't so easy for #2 we moved to ivf and ended up with a poor response and going into egg collection with only 2 lead follicles. i did get 4 eggs on the day and was very disappointed but they were good quality and we ended up with our second son and a couple of frosties. we still didn't know what my amh was at that point, we were blissfully unaware of it and its implications until it was measured after our frostie cycle failed and we were looking at future treatment possibilities. they mentioned to me the possibility of doing an antral follicle count at the start of my cycle and then only proceeding with ivf in a month where i had a decent count so to improve our chances.

it's a horrible shock though, i can completely understand. i hope you feel more positive after your consultation when you've had chance to discuss your options.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Rach,
Really sorry about your shock news re:AMH   . It doesn't always correlate with egg quantity/quality/response to IVF. Only way of knowing how well you respond is to go through a cycle. You'll hopefully be surprised   


Big hugs,


Lisa x


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I also had an unexpectedly low AMH and therefore they put me on a short IVF protocol - most people go on the long protocol. The short protocol skips the down regulating stage, so it's about 2 weeks shorter than the long one.

Also worth to note that AMH seems to be measured in either pmol/l or ng/ml, which is confusing.  The table I have found is

Ovarian Fertility Potential            pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                          28.6 - 48.5        4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6        2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              0.0 - 0.3


You might not be able to egg share but I hope that your consultant can give you some encouraging news. Good luck!!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

that^ is really confusing... the numbers aren't even different enough in the crucial low areas for you to obviously realise which scale they're using. not helpful for us poor ladies at all...


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Definitely confusing! Mine was pmol/l :-(


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi folks, well I've just returned from a very positive consultation at MFS. The consultant took a full history and then went on to say it's not normal to be taking so long (despite my lovely gp telling me to have patience!) and that considering my traumatic birth I need to have a laporoscopy to check my tubes and for any adhesions. If they find anything I may need further tubal surgery. He said he'll do it at his nhs hospital and it's about three months wait. He said that he sees hundreds of women that have problems ttc post c-section. He said it's up to us but there seems little point continuing to try until we know how my insides look. We might just try once between now and then. If my tubes ok he suggests we get the donor to Get his sperm count and motility checked again. He said if tubes blocked he would do ivf for us. 

All in all we're happy as we have a plan!!

He also said amh is only useful for knowing how well you will stimulate for ivf and that ttc this way it means nothing.

Thanks for all the support.

Rach xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

That's good rach, glad you seem to have a good doctor on the case xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Rach,

I am so pleased the consultation went well and the consultant was positive and helpful! x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

That sounds a lot more positive I am so relieved for you!! Let's hope you still get a bfp this time round, fingers crossed! X


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a reassuring consultation & a very helpful dr! Really glad it went well for you & that you're feeling a bit better about things x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

It's a really good idea to have your tubes checked if you've had a c section, especially a crash one. You never know what's been disturbed down there with all the rummaging. Glad you had a positive consultation, so much better to have a plan and know where you are


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I do feel so much better having a plan.... Still secretly (?!) hoping for a surprise bfp this month though (haha!).

Prepared to be in this for the long haul!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay chick - dont come on much these days but wanted to send      for you after reading your thread xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad to hear about your consultation Rach, and that you now have A Plan!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have my appointment through to see the doc for consent etc on the 12th April... hoping it's 3 months from referral not from appointment as that will take us into July just waiting for a laparoscopy!! Very impatient!!


Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope so too!! I'd be the same as you and well impatient!! 

Are you doing nice things to try and pass the time? 

X


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

enjoying a glass of wine or two!! Have a uni course to finish this month so don't have any free time but after I've handed it in i will chill!! x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, from a thread about devastation..... after my laparoscopy yesterday I am a very happy woman! The consultant said my tubes and uterus are perfect and that he could hardly tell I'd had a C-section and that my ovaries are ' beautiful and plump' and not what he would expect for someone with an AMH of 2. He said he thinks the blood test was incorrect. 


The plan from now is that I am going on Clomid for three months to carry on trying with our known donor and if no joy after 3 months back for more blood tests with a view to going down the clinic route. We feel a lot more positive just knowing my insides are ok!


Thanks for all the support and watch this space for a happy outcome!!!


Rach x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

That's really good news Rach, good luck!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Rach, that's fantastic news    

I really dont trust AMH results! 

Good luck for your next insem, hopefully the positivity knowing all is okay inside will help with the next cycle x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rach that is amazing news!! You really deserved some good news..  I will be watching for a bfp very soon!! Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Rach so pleased that you had good news & you have plump ovaries!!!


----------

